# Matured Well! (stacked + some cuz love)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

At least, I think so!

Also, he is very VERY out of shape and we have just started working on that. It's a little embarrassing.

4 years and 2 months, stacked









and again, the next day









Cuz huntin'









Stacked









Cuz chasin'









Caught!









Later that day, stacked WITH the Cuz









Trying to cheat out of being a GSD









Better...









Got it! My handsome dog.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love your pictures.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He looks great! Always has been one of my favorite boys..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice photos! Nice stack!! Sure is a good looking dog


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

He is so handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Trents face just screams nobleness. He is so so soooo handsome. He cracks me up with his cuz.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Very handsome, I would like to get Zoey to Stack


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Always thought your dog was such a stunner.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

What is a "cuz" toy?


----------



## Hackles (Mar 18, 2013)

Cuzs are made by JW and are a really durable rubber ball with feet. It sounds weird, but I know a lot of dogs really love them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Pet...resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.9,1.0,6,0&iccEmbed=0&

This is a Cuz  my pup chewed the horns and feet off in like 20 minutes...BUT the rest of the toy (the ball part) is his favorite


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Ill have to look into getting one of those.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so handsome, i just love your dog, oh and your pictures aint too shabby


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

ASL?

VERY handsome head. Love his nice straight muzzle, im so sick of seeing all those roman noses in the ring. And I like his dark face and rich contrasting coloration.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!! All your comments and compliments really made me smile - I admit, I love showing off this dog  

Trent has an ongoing love affair with his Cuz toy. He loves it so much, even though it's broken and the squeaky popped out. I posted these pictures on the Cuz thread a while back, but here they are again!



































Anubis_Star said:


> ASL?
> 
> VERY handsome head. Love his nice straight muzzle, im so sick of seeing all those roman noses in the ring. And I like his dark face and rich contrasting coloration.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I tease him for having a bit of a "bitch head", but I'm only being half serious. I think I got his good side in these pictures, you wouldn't be able to tell from this thread! Also 100% agree with you on the roman noses. 

And no he is actually all German working lines! He is West German working lines with a bit of DDR further back, but thanks for thinking he's pretty enough to be bred for show 

Here's his pedigree, and other stacked photos - plus one of him standing around. The angle of the picture and the way he is stacked really makes a difference - I have heard many people guess that he was ASL!

Qodiak vom HausReid
































[/quote]


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

West german working lines would of been my second guess, they are the ones I'm least familiar with. Like I said I wish I knew Shepherd conformation like I do APBT  I think it's the rear end angulation that had me thinking ASL in some of his stacks, although to me he looks sturdy and well built.

I think his head looks like a well proportioned dog to his body, not b*tch like as a whole picture. I saw "dog" when I looked at him. He doesn't have the huge masculine head as some of the stockier lines, but also doesnt have some of the undesired wrinkles or loose jowls that you see a lot as well. Nice tight face without being snippy. Or so I think... haha

The two on the bottom with less of a stack look a lot more working line to me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Anubis_Star said:


> West german working lines would of been my second guess, they are the ones I'm least familiar with. Like I said I wish I knew Shepherd conformation like I do APBT  I think it's the rear end angulation that had me thinking ASL in some of his stacks, although to me he looks sturdy and well built.
> 
> I think his head looks like a well proportioned dog to his body, not b*tch like as a whole picture. I saw "dog" when I looked at him. He doesn't have the huge masculine head as some of the stockier lines, but also doesnt have some of the undesired wrinkles or loose jowls that you see a lot as well. Nice tight face without being snippy. Or so I think... haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He definitely has more rear than many working lines I've seen! And you're not the only one to guess that he's American show lines - it's happened multiple times before, so you're not alone  And I can definitely see why, so you're not crazy either!

Thanks for your comments on him - I really appreciate it. Overall, I like him, too! I think I'll be hanging on to him LOL

APBTs are one of the breeds I love and admire the most. I will have to pick your brain on them some day  I was just talking to a friend in the bulldog world last night, and am really hoping to make it to an ADBA show this summer.



Anubis_Star said:


> The two on the bottom with less of a stack look a lot more working line to me.


Yeah, the picture and the stack really makes a difference. When he is just moving around or standing casually, no one would guess that he was show lines, so I never get those comments from people who see him in person. Online, I post a huge variety of stacked pictures so it's a common question. Maybe I should find a handler to run him around in the all breed ring for fun!! :wild:


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Rei said:


> APBTs are one of the breeds I love and admire the most. I will have to pick your brain on them some day  I was just talking to a friend in the bulldog world last night, and am really hoping to make it to an ADBA show this summer.


 ADBA game dogs are the only way to go, and the only true pit bulls, IMHO  Feel free to pick away! Love them, they're a bit too hard and stubborn for me in general though. That's why I tend to stick to my GSDs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Anubis_Star said:


> ADBA game dogs are the only way to go, and the only true pit bulls, IMHO  Feel free to pick away! Love them, they're a bit too hard and stubborn for me in general though. That's why I tend to stick to my GSDs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love my friend's game bred girl, she is brains, heart, and beauty all in one package. I would steal her away if I were actually equipped to handle a dog like that LOL I like pit bulls a lot, but have heard the same about their stubbornness. It's certainly different from my GSD's_ "I really, really, really want to be a good dog. Am I doing this right? Please be proud of me. I LOVE YOUUUU."_ state of mind!!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Rei said:


> "I really, really, really want to be a good dog. Am I doing this right? Please be proud of me. I LOVE YOUUUU."


HAHA I dont see a pit bull ever being like that.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Well that looks familiar 



Anubis_Star said:


> HAHA I dont see a pit bull ever being like that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!! No, I wouldn't think so. The ones I've met are so drivey and well managed, trained, and handled that you wouldn't ever know, but from the sounds of it... it's a whole nother experience just working with one.

And for the record, my dog that I'm describing? I consider him a fairly hard dog for a GSD!! But he tries with all his heart to appease me (okay well, _most _of the time).


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful from the inside and on the outside.. from what you describe REI. 

Are you doing any protection sports with him?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

While he's gorgeous, I always thought his head could be a little bigger/more masculine for that body. I always think the head does not fit the body. I like his overall structure though, but for some reason his head looks misplaced to me. Maybe I'm just weird. LOL


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Very handsome boy, Never get tired of looking at trent... Neither does Zoey:wub:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Beautiful from the inside and on the outside.. from what you describe REI.
> 
> Are you doing any protection sports with him?


Thank you! I think so, too 

We're not actually doing any sports, but hopefully we'll be able to soon. I am a college student without a car, and the closest club is outside the city (about a 30 minute drive away). Once I have a reliable mode of transportation we'll definitely start in IPO training, either at the club I mentioned or at his breeder's club. He may already be 4, but it's never to late to start training for fun!



Mrs.K said:


> While he's gorgeous, I always thought his head could be a little bigger/more masculine for that body. I always think the head does not fit the body. I like his overall structure though, but for some reason his head looks misplaced to me. Maybe I'm just weird. LOL


Nope, you're not the only one! Like I said on the other page, sometimes I tease him for having a bitch head LOL I actually mention this frequently. He is very long in the body and he's overweight/out of shape in these pictures, so that does not help either. It's nothing you would notice seeing him in person, but it really shows through in pictures. 



Nickyb said:


> Very handsome boy, Never get tired of looking at trent... Neither does Zoey:wub:


Thank you to you and Zoey both!! Trent's head is going to inflate now, knowing what a pretty girldog thinks about him :wild:


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Manoman. Beautiful boy.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

wow......................droool


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll be watching for updates on that! I was reading up on his breeding and watching for lines for my next dog. I'm leaning to a working line and want some of the personality traits you describe in Trent 



Rei said:


> Thank you! I think so, too
> 
> We're not actually doing any sports, but hopefully we'll be able to soon. I am a college student without a car, and the closest club is outside the city (about a 30 minute drive away). Once I have a reliable mode of transportation we'll definitely start in IPO training, either at the club I mentioned or at his breeder's club. He may already be 4, but it's never to late to start training for fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I also think he is gorgeous! I have a hard time finding a gsd that appeals to me and he has a lot of what I like. And the stack with his cuz is too cute 
And I am also an adba game dog all the way person  I have worked with many apbts and have owned my girl for 7 years and although I love her to pieces and hopefully always own one (if they ever throw the Ontario ban in the garbage that is), they are not a gsd lol. You won't see a gutsier, tougher, git er done kind of dog than a true apbt!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Pooky44 said:


> Manoman. Beautiful boy.


Thank you!!



Neko said:


> wow......................droool


Thanks  



Gwenhwyfair said:


> I'll be watching for updates on that! I was reading up on his breeding and watching for lines for my next dog. I'm leaning to a working line and want some of the personality traits you describe in Trent


I'll definitely keep everyone posted! And thank you, that is a huge compliment!! I really love his dog, he is my first one - and by default - my first experience with GSDs and well bred dogs (okay, first experience with ANY dog, but hey). He made me fall head over heels for the breed and I'll never be without one. 



Mikelia said:


> I also think he is gorgeous! I have a hard time finding a gsd that appeals to me and he has a lot of what I like. And the stack with his cuz is too cute


Thank you so much! LOL and yep, he does love that Cuz. He's such a goof with that toy!



Mikelia said:


> And I am also an adba game dog all the way person  I have worked with many apbts and have owned my girl for 7 years and although I love her to pieces and hopefully always own one (if they ever throw the Ontario ban in the garbage that is), they are not a gsd lol. You won't see a gutsier, tougher, git er done kind of dog than a true apbt!


Really love seeing how many GSD people are also APBT owners and fanciers!! There are traits that attract me to both breeds (the drive, the courage, the heart) but even with my limited experience, I can _definitely_ recognize some clear differences LOL They don't quite work with you the way GSDs want to, do they? I can see it now... me and a pit bull at a stand still in training, with me wondering "_you should listen because it makes _me _happy. Isn't that enough??_" :wild:

And they really are powerhouses... my friend's 30 lb APBT could kick my 80 lb GSD's butt any day :crazy: She is TOUGH. 

Once I have some more experience and a better grasp of the breed, I do plan to have my own. It will be a long while though! For now I'll just live vicariously through everyone else.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

What camera do you use =) ?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> What camera do you use =) ?


I use a Nikon D90 with a 50mm f/1.8 lens. I got it as my first DSLR a year ago and love it!


----------

